
Moving to silicon valley at 30? - loftyal
Has anyone moved when they were a bit older? How did you find it?<p>I&#x27;m from Australia and have always wanted to work in silicon valley, I have a few companies willing to sponsor me.<p>But I&#x27;m a bit concerned I&#x27;m too old now, and given that I don&#x27;t know anyone in silicon valley I&#x27;d have to start my social life up again. I&#x27;m single with no dependants if that matters.
======
Eridrus
Australia isn't going anywhere, what's the harm of just giving it a shot for a
year and finding out for yourself?

If the social aspect is one you're concerned about, maybe factor that into
your job search, since people at work are who you will interact with most
(both in general, but especially when you don't know anyone else).
Specifically make sure you can socialize with the team, and maybe bias
yourself towards slightly larger companies since there are more people there
in general to socialize with.

------
Cypher
You're too late, the future is moving away from silicon valley rapidly. You'll
thank me in 10 years for showing you this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JmNnNT_Cg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8JmNnNT_Cg)

If you look back on this and acknowledge I changed your life you can donate me
a btc: 1Agbh1RJEgLCNWSeRzXGd4YCJFNeAyGD47

------
foobarbazetc
Highly depends on the company.

Some are 100% 20s bros, others are all over with more families etc.

You should ask people working there.

